# Who is the best actor in a War Movie?



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 6, 2005)

Think about all the war movies that have been filmed. Any era and any conflict. Movies including The Longest Day, Platoon and yes even Pearl Harbor (I know the movie sucked).

What actor really stood out and gave a great performance? What actor really stands out. What actor gave that unforgetable realistic (realistic for hollywood that is) performance?


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 6, 2005)

Richard Todd for me.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 6, 2005)

Steve McQueen in The Great Escape, obviously.

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 6, 2005)

Both good choices. I am still thinking of my choice.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 6, 2005)

I dont know his name, but I like the Sniper guy from Saving Private Ryan. He kicks ass...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## evangilder (Dec 6, 2005)

Tough call there. Tom Sizemore's character is Saving Private Ryan was well done. Gregory Peck in 12 o'clock high was awesome. I even liked Audie Murphy playing himself in To Hell and Back. Did anyone see Bob Newhart in Hell is for Heroes? Great character, Steve McQueen was good in that one also. The whole cast of Kelly's Heroes were a great bunch. Who could forget Donald Southerland as Oddball. Too many great characters to pick just one!


----------



## reddragon (Dec 6, 2005)

cheddar cheese said:


> I dont know his name, but I like the Sniper guy from Saving Private Ryan. He kicks ass...



That would be Barry Pepper, who played Private Daniel Jackson.


----------



## reddragon (Dec 6, 2005)

I think there are a lot of actors I like, too, and it's hard to pick one. Some I like a lot are Damian Lewis (Maj. Richard Winters) and Neil McDonough (1st Lt. Lynn "Buck" Compton) from Band of Brothers, although many others have done a super job, too. I thought Michael Caine (Col. Kurt Steiner) was good in The Eagle Has Landed and Zulu (Lt. John Chard). How about Jurgen Prochnow (Capt.-Lt. Henrich Lehmann-Willenbrock) in Das Boot?

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## evangilder (Dec 6, 2005)

Yeah, good call on that. Barry Pepper was excellent in that too.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 6, 2005)

The cast of Band of Brothers didn't do badly either...


----------



## evangilder (Dec 6, 2005)

I was just thinking about that one too, Gnomey! Wild Bill Garnier was a cool character. I also like Lipton.


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 6, 2005)

Finished watching the whole series on DVD (again) last week. I like all the characters but especially Winters, Speirs, Lipton and Guarnerre.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## JCS (Dec 6, 2005)

Robert Ryan in the Flying Leathernecks was pretty good. I cant remember the name of his charcter in it though, its been a while since I've seen it.


----------



## lesofprimus (Dec 6, 2005)

> Too many great characters to pick just one!


I agree.....

Willem Dafoe as Elias in Platoon...
Edward Burns as Reiben in Saving Private Ryan...
Lee Marvin as Reisman in The Dirty Dozen...
Robert Duval as Kilgore in Apocalypse Now...
Jurgen Prochnow as Willenbrock in Das Boot...
Sir Alec Guinness as Nicholson in The Bridge over The River Kwai...
Henry Fonda as Roosevelt in The Longest Day...
Robert Shaw as Hessler in Battle of The Bulge...

I could go on and on....

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## lesofprimus (Dec 6, 2005)

And of course, to top it all off, John Belushi as Wild Bill Kelso and Robert Stack as General Stilwell in 1941...


----------



## 102first_hussars (Dec 6, 2005)

cheddar cheese said:


> I dont know his name, but I like the Sniper guy from Saving Private Ryan. He kicks ass...



Barry Pepper.


----------



## syscom3 (Dec 6, 2005)

I liked Frank Sinatra.......

he was a P38 pilot in "Von Ryans Express" and he was a medic in "None But the Brave"

Robert Mitchum in "Heaven Knowns Mr Allison" was also supurb.

Lew Ayres as Paul Bäumer in "All Quiet On The Western Front" did a great job too!


----------



## 102first_hussars (Dec 6, 2005)

My Choices are.

R. Lee Erney-Full Metal Jacket
Eric Bana- 'Hoot' Black Hawk Down
Tom Seizmore-Col Mcknight' Black Hawk Down
Robert De Niro- Deer Hunter
Terence Knox-Tour Of Duty(The Movie)
Sean Penn- Thin Red Line(not the greatest movie but Sean Penn was good)


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 6, 2005)

reddragon said:


> I think there are a lot of actors I like, too, and it's hard to pick one. Some I like a lot are Damian Lewis (Maj. Richard Winters) and Neil McDonough (1st Lt. Lynn "Buck" Compton) from Band of Brothers, although many others have done a super job, too. I thought Michael Caine (Col. Kurt Steiner) was good in The Eagle Has Landed and Zulu (Lt. John Chard). How about Jurgen Prochnow (Capt.-Lt. Henrich Lehmann-Willenbrock) in Das Boot?



I like all the ones you just posted there especially Jurgen Prochnow (amazing performance as an U-Boot Captain) and Michael Caine. I also really do like Willem Dafoe as Elias in Platoon, and Sir Alec Guinness as Nicholson in The Bridge over The River Kwai.


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 6, 2005)

Good choices guys. I agree there are lot to choose from who are good (but then there isn't a shortage of bad ones either).


----------



## syscom3 (Dec 6, 2005)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> ......Sir Alec Guinness as Nicholson in The Bridge over The River Kwai.



A monumental role he played. Probably the best he performed in his career.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 6, 2005)

Gnomey said:


> (but then there isn't a shortage of bad ones either).



Matt Damon, Ben Assflick.........


----------



## ww1ace (Dec 6, 2005)

I don't know who is my favorite, although I like Frank John Hughes for Wild Bill Guarnere. He's pretty funny. I like John Phillip Law in "Von Richthofen and Brown" although it was historically inaccurate.


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 6, 2005)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Gnomey said:
> 
> 
> > (but then there isn't a shortage of bad ones either).
> ...


My thoughts exactly...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 6, 2005)

I am sure someone here will think they are the greatest thing to happen to Pearl Harbor.


----------



## pbfoot (Dec 6, 2005)

Neil Dudgeon as moggy in a Piece of Cake
Kirk Douglas in Paths of Glory or Heroes of Telemark
the guy who played Gibson in the Dambusters
Slim Pickens in Dr Strangelove
and just for trivia which actor in The Longest Day was really there


----------



## lesofprimus (Dec 6, 2005)

Richard Todd, who played Major John Howard, his real life Commanding Officer...


----------



## evangilder (Dec 6, 2005)

ka-SNAP! Damn Les, that was fast!


----------



## lesofprimus (Dec 6, 2005)

It is a Trivial Pursuit question lol..


----------



## Bustedwing (Dec 6, 2005)

Skiiiiidish ! ( Bitch slap ) deluxe ! Lee Marvin in "The Big Red One" !
Other notables:
Donald Sutherland in "Eye of the Needle" and "The Eagle has Landed"
James Caan in " One Bridge Too Far "
Lot of younguns here me thinks !


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 7, 2005)

Big Red One, that was a good movie and had a lot of good performances in it.


----------



## evangilder (Dec 7, 2005)

I recently bought the directors cut of the Big Red One. Haven't watched it yet, but remember seeing it many years ago.

Who could forget Lee Marvin and Toshio Mifune in Hell in the Pacific. That was a good one too. The ending kinda sucked, but the rest was great.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 7, 2005)

I have not seen Hell in the Pacific yet.


----------



## evangilder (Dec 7, 2005)

Picture Enemy Mine set in the Pacific Islands with a Japanese and American. Similar idea.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 7, 2005)

Sounds cool, is it out on DVD also.


----------



## evangilder (Dec 7, 2005)

Yep, it's in my WWII DVD collection.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 7, 2005)

Hell in the Pacific is a great film...

I also like Charles Bronson in any war film...


----------



## reddragon (Dec 7, 2005)

JCS said:


> Robert Ryan in the Flying Leathernecks was pretty good. I cant remember the name of his charcter in it though, its been a while since I've seen it.





He played Capt. Carl 'Griff' Griffin in that movie.


----------



## lesofprimus (Dec 7, 2005)

Lee Marvin Kicks Ass.... If u aint a Lee Marvin fan, u aint a real man...

And I agree with u CC....


----------



## evangilder (Dec 8, 2005)

Yep, he was great. He was real good in the Dirty Dozen.


----------



## Wildcat (Dec 9, 2005)

Yep he was great in the Dirty Dozen.
I also like Burt Lancaster in From here to Eternity and Run silent, run deep. 
Michael caine and Cliff Robertson in Too Late the hero
Jeffery Hunter in Hell to Eternity
And last but not least, Clint as Gunny Sgt Highway in Heartbreak Ridge!


----------



## evangilder (Dec 9, 2005)

Good call on that one Wildcat. One of my favorite movie lines is from Heartbreak Ridge

"Why don't you lie there and bleed awhile before I show you some real pain."


----------



## Parmigiano (Dec 9, 2005)

Marlon Brando in Apocalypse Now


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 9, 2005)

That was a great movie!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 9, 2005)

Apocalypse Now is terriffic until they get to the crazy jungle tribe place. Ruins a great war movie if you ask me.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 9, 2005)

I thought that was a classic part of the movie.


----------



## syscom3 (Dec 9, 2005)

Robert Duvall is now immortal with his words of wisdom "Charlie dont surf" and "I love the smell of napalm"


----------



## lesofprimus (Dec 9, 2005)

Hence why I named him in my short list syscom...


----------



## Crippen (Dec 10, 2005)

Great Thread, but I will have to think and come back, too many actors running through my head

here's a War Film top 100 (the odd one seems out of place, but others yer I forgot about).
http://www.channel4.com/film/newsfeatures/microsites/W/greatest_warfilms/results/100-96.html


----------



## P38 Pilot (Dec 10, 2005)

cheddar cheese said:


> Apocalypse Now is terriffic until they get to the crazy jungle tribe place. Ruins a great war movie if you ask me.



I agree with CC. I thought Tom Hanks did a great job in Svaing Private Ryan. Especially when they first landed on Omaha Beach.

Band of Brothers had great actors to.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 11, 2005)

Saving Privat Ryan did have some great actors. in it. I like the guy (cant remember who played him) who played the First Seargent. I think he did a good job portraying how a First Seargent acts in a real unit.


----------



## reddragon (Dec 11, 2005)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Saving Privat Ryan did have some great actors. in it. I like the guy (cant remember who played him) who played the First Seargent. I think he did a good job portraying how a First Seargent acts in a real unit.





Was that Tom Sizemore as Sergeant Mike Horvath?


----------



## Nonskimmer (Dec 11, 2005)

Yep.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 11, 2005)

Yeap thats him. He did a great job, portraying a real First Seargent.


----------



## trackend (Dec 11, 2005)

*WW2 *
George C Scott ak Gen G S Patton - (1970) *Patton* 
Ben Kingsley ak Itzhak Stern - (1993) *Schindlers List*
*WW1*
Kirk Douglas ak Col Dax - (1957) *Paths of Glory *
*19th century*
Nigel Greene ak Colour Sgt. Frank Bourne - (1964) *ZULU *


----------



## reddragon (Dec 13, 2005)

How about Ralph Fiennes as Amon Goeth in Schindler's List?


----------



## reddragon (Dec 13, 2005)

I also thought Gary Cole did a wonderful job as George Armstrong Custer and David Strathairn was very good as Capt. William F. Benteen in Son of the Morning Star (the Indian Wars count too, don't they)


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 13, 2005)

Never saw that one.


----------



## Crippen (Dec 13, 2005)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Saving Privat Ryan did have some great actors. in it. I like the guy (cant remember who played him) who played the First Seargent. I think he did a good job portraying how a First Seargent acts in a real unit.



my boy Vin was in Saving Private Ryan....mmmmmmm Vin


----------



## reddragon (Dec 13, 2005)

I became a fan of Ralph Fiennes after seeing his performance in Schindler's List.

Son of the Morning Star was broadcast on television on February 3, 1991. It's a really good film, in my opinion. It's shows a little about the life of Custer before the battle of the Little Big Horn and it also shows something about the life of the plains indians before the battle. It's kind of like Tora! Tora! Tora! in that it tries to give a view of each side that takes part in the battle prior to that time with the climax the actual battle. Tora! being Pearl Harbor and Son being the Little Big Horn. I was able to find Son of the Morning Star on videotape several years ago and watch it each year on the anniversary of Little Big Horn. It would be nice if they would release it on DVD but I doubt if demand is real big for it, but it is a fine piece of work.

On an odd note, I watched Crimson Tide (a favorite of mine) a few nights ago and I see Lillo Brancato, who played petty officer Russell Vossler was arrested for killing a New York City police officer.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 16, 2005)

You know I dont remember ever watching Crimson Tide either. I am sure I have and just dont remember it.


----------



## syscom3 (Dec 16, 2005)

Anyone remember the movie "the tin drum"?


----------



## lesofprimus (Dec 16, 2005)

Yea dragon, I saw that as well... The cop got his own shots in as well, wounding both of those assholes...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 3, 2006)

ok i didn't know where else to post this so here goes, word on the street has it that there's possible plans for a new Dambusters film! a modern colour version with computer graphics left, right and centre, personally i feel that the original is a classic and to make a better version would be impossible, however i'd be very interested to see their efforts, and it's a britsh plan so it won't be all americanised, hopefully...........


----------



## syscom3 (Jan 3, 2006)

Im trying to remember an aussie war movie that came out a decade ago.

About an Aussie POW with Japanese.

It had a title like "Merry xmas, capt......"


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jan 3, 2006)

There was one staring David Bowie called Merry Christmas Mister Lawrence, about British POWs. Is that the one you mean?


----------



## syscom3 (Jan 3, 2006)

yes. thats the one.

Thanks


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 4, 2006)

sure guys ignore the stuff bout the dambusters


----------



## lesofprimus (Jan 4, 2006)

> and it's a britsh plan so it won't be all americanised, hopefully...........


What the hell is that supposed to mean my little sheep fucker???


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 4, 2006)

Like the new avatar les...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 4, 2006)

well we wouldn't want hollywood getting it's hands on it and putting in random explosions and changing the facts


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 4, 2006)

He has a point Les. If Hollywood were to make the movie, Ben Assfleck would be the pilot, Freddie Prinz Junior would be the navigator and they would be flying a B-24 on the mission and there would be Japanese pilots flying the Bf-109's.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 4, 2006)

one of the bigger problems however is one of the most simple- as many of you will know Guy Gibson's dog was called nigger, and the dog plays a large part in the film, nigger was also the codeword for a successfull breaching of one of the dams, i doubt they'd get away with saying nigger these days but it's factually correct? so what do they do?


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 4, 2006)

Keep it in. Hell it means it wont be classified U and end up as a 15 or something but they better keep it


----------



## reddragon (Jan 4, 2006)

syscom3 said:


> Anyone remember the movie "the tin drum"?





I'm aware of the movie but I've never seen it.


----------



## James Pickering (Jan 4, 2006)

I personally think that "Battleground" (1949, Directed by William A. Wellman) is the best depiction of American GIs in combat ever. It graphically tells the story of a US 101st Airborne squad trapped in the besieged city of Bastogne during the Battle of the Bulge. I think the dialogue, and especially the use of M1 (Garand) rifles, is very realistic. It is a gritty film that depicts very well the way combat soldiers acted and talked. I think it is commendable that every passage of conversation is not laced with the "F" word as is the case with many recent movies. That is not the way GIs in general talked in combat during WW2 and Korea as I remember it-- sure enough the conversation got salty at times and there were some uses of "F" word profanity too (but not in public and definitley not in the presence of females) -- but not to the extent it is used in some recent movies -- that kind of detracts from those films for me -- and also for my acquaintenances who are combat veterans of WW2 and Korea (see below). 

We have a group of seven WW2/Korea combat veterans who meet for lunch once each month so we can swap war stories and cement our camaraderie. The youngest is aged 73 and the oldest 92 (USMC "Gunner" Kenton -- I have posted his story elsewhere) -- I am 77. We unanimously voted "Battleground" as our favorite (and most realistic) US combat film. Non of us are prudes -- in fact we are a salty bunch who have lived life to the hilt -- but we all agree that the gratuitous and constant use of the "F" word in many recent WW2/Korea movies does not reflect the way we talked during our military service.

I thought the employment of actual veterans of the 101st Airborne who fought in the Battle of the Bulge to train the actors -- and as extras in the movie -- was a great touch that really enhanced the realism of the film. 

I am personally no great fan of Van Johnson, but he does a superb job as Pfc. Holley and James Whitmore as Sgt. Kinnie is outstanding. In fact, the whole cast is superb in this movie IMO. 

It has been released in a VHS/DVD colorized version.

Information and review: http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0041163/


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 5, 2006)

> Keep it in. Hell it means it wont be classified U and end up as a 15 or something but they better keep it



i hope they keep it too but you know what it's like with all this political correctness crap..........


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jan 5, 2006)

I'm sure they'd just rename the dog African-Englishman.


----------



## lesofprimus (Jan 5, 2006)

LMAO....


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 5, 2006)

the lancaster kicks ass said:


> > Keep it in. Hell it means it wont be classified U and end up as a 15 or something but they better keep it
> 
> 
> 
> i hope they keep it too but you know what it's like with all this political correctness crap..........



Yeah...A viable solution could be changing it to negro. Thats just the spanish word for black, and has a crafty double meaning


----------



## James Pickering (Jan 5, 2006)

reddragon said:


> I also thought Gary Cole did a wonderful job as George Armstrong Custer and David Strathairn was very good as Capt. William F. Benteen in Son of the Morning Star (the Indian Wars count too, don't they)



I agree -- especially David Strathairn. I am/was a member of _The Custer Battlefield Museum Association_ -- we hold our annual meeting at the Little Big Horn (LBH) battlefield site each June 25th anniversary. Several of our members were extras in the film. Although some of the members are somewhat critical of this movie, I believe the consensus is that it is a faithful depiction of Custer and the LBH campaign -- I certainly think so. IMO an excfellent movie that is quite historically correct.

Custer Battlefield Museum Association: http://www.cbhma.org/


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 5, 2006)

cheddar cheese said:


> the lancaster kicks ass said:
> 
> 
> > > Keep it in. Hell it means it wont be classified U and end up as a 15 or something but they better keep it
> ...



yeah but then i'd be forced to tell everyone in the cinema why that's wrong, and really piss 'em off


----------



## James Pickering (Jan 5, 2006)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Saving Privat Ryan did have some great actors. in it. I like the guy (cant remember who played him) who played the First Seargent. I think he did a good job portraying how a First Seargent acts in a real unit.


From a real-life ex First Sergeant ..... not bad!

Just a point of interest, the correct spelling is *sergeant*


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 5, 2006)

you mean the tubby one?


----------



## James Pickering (Jan 5, 2006)

Roger Livesey in _The Life and Death of Colonel Blimp_.

IMO, a great movie in its own right that also highlights the differences and relationships between the British Army "old guard' (exemplified by the Home Guard) and the regular British Army of WW2. 

Review: http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0036112/


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 8, 2006)

James Pickering said:


> I personally think that "Battleground" (1949, Directed by William A. Wellman) is the best depiction of American GIs in combat ever. It graphically tells the story of a US 101st Airborne squad trapped in the besieged city of Bastogne during the Battle of the Bulge. I think the dialogue, and especially the use of M1 (Garand) rifles, is very realistic. It is a gritty film that depicts very well the way combat soldiers acted and talked. I think it is commendable that every passage of conversation is not laced with the "F" word as is the case with many recent movies. That is not the way GIs in general talked in combat during WW2 and Korea as I remember it-- sure enough the conversation got salty at times and there were some uses of "F" word profanity too (but not in public and definitley not in the presence of females) -- but not to the extent it is used in some recent movies -- that kind of detracts from those films for me -- and also for my acquaintenances who are combat veterans of WW2 and Korea (see below).
> 
> We have a group of seven WW2/Korea combat veterans who meet for lunch once each month so we can swap war stories and cement our camaraderie. The youngest is aged 73 and the oldest 92 (USMC "Gunner" Kenton -- I have posted his story elsewhere) -- I am 77. We unanimously voted "Battleground" as our favorite (and most realistic) US combat film. Non of us are prudes -- in fact we are a salty bunch who have lived life to the hilt -- but we all agree that the gratuitous and constant use of the "F" word in many recent WW2/Korea movies does not reflect the way we talked during our military service.



Funny you should say that but the word Fuck now is used about every other word in the military. It means good things and bad things. It means just about anything. It is actually quite funny when I am at home I speak completly different than I do at the hanger or when I was in Iraq with the guys. Fuck is generally accepted now as a normal every day word in the military.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 8, 2006)

James Pickering said:


> DerAdlerIstGelandet said:
> 
> 
> > Saving Privat Ryan did have some great actors. in it. I like the guy (cant remember who played him) who played the First Seargent. I think he did a good job portraying how a First Seargent acts in a real unit.
> ...



I actually know how to spell Sergeant. It was a typo. In fact I happen to be a Sergeant in the US Army.


----------



## pbfoot (Jan 8, 2006)

Now if you Americans would learn how to pronounce Lieutenant


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 8, 2006)

What do you mean Leftenant?


----------



## James Pickering (Jan 8, 2006)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> James Pickering said:
> 
> 
> > I personally think that "Battleground" (1949, Directed by William A. Wellman) is the best depiction of American GIs in combat ever. It graphically tells the story of a US 101st Airborne squad trapped in the besieged city of Bastogne during the Battle of the Bulge. I think the dialogue, and especially the use of M1 (Garand) rifles, is very realistic. It is a gritty film that depicts very well the way combat soldiers acted and talked. I think it is commendable that every passage of conversation is not laced with the "F" word as is the case with many recent movies. That is not the way GIs in general talked in combat during WW2 and Korea as I remember it-- sure enough the conversation got salty at times and there were some uses of "F" word profanity too (but not in public and definitley not in the presence of females) -- but not to the extent it is used in some recent movies -- that kind of detracts from those films for me -- and also for my acquaintenances who are combat veterans of WW2 and Korea (see below).
> ...


My how times have changed. I don't notice that when I use the facilities on the various Military Installations in my retired status, but of course I am not usually in the duty areas. Thanks for the information.


----------



## James Pickering (Jan 8, 2006)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> James Pickering said:
> 
> 
> > DerAdlerIstGelandet said:
> ...


I understand.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 8, 2006)

James Pickering said:


> DerAdlerIstGelandet said:
> 
> 
> > James Pickering said:
> ...



Oh no worries, I was not angry or anything, just clarrifying.


----------



## plan_D (Jan 8, 2006)

F*ck is the best word in the English language, it's so versatile.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 8, 2006)

It can be used to mean so many things now a days.


----------



## James Pickering (Jan 8, 2006)

I will only be able to contribute occasionally to this forum in the future. I now have seriuos health problems (particularly prostate cancer) that sap my energies and affect my ability to concentrate. I need to devote most of my time and energy to my family and the accomplishment of a multitude of projects to which I am committed. I have enjoyed my brief participation on this Forum and have learned much from all of you -- thank you for your gracious acceptance. I will contribute from time to time as I am able. 

I will continue to maintain my non-commercial/non-profit website http://jp29.org/ -- please visit it periodically for updates and additions.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 8, 2006)

Good Luck James and I wish you the best, I hope you get better and defeat that cancer. I am sure everyone at thist forum suports you in your fight.


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 9, 2006)

Sorry to hear that James. All the best and may you get better soon.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 9, 2006)

yes i'm sure we'll all wish you well, and beat this soon, hospital food sucks..........


----------



## 102first_hussars (Jan 28, 2006)

Prostate cancer is amongst the highest remission rated man,but good luck, fight the good fight, and if youre lucky you might get some medisinal weed to get you eating again


----------



## reddragon (Jan 30, 2006)

James Pickering said:


> I agree -- especially David Strathairn. I am/was a member of _The Custer Battlefield Museum Association_ -- we hold our annual meeting at the Little Big Horn (LBH) battlefield site each June 25th anniversary. Several of our members were extras in the film. Although some of the members are somewhat critical of this movie, I believe the consensus is that it is a faithful depiction of Custer and the LBH campaign -- I certainly think so. IMO an excfellent movie that is quite historically correct.
> 
> Custer Battlefield Museum Association: http://www.cbhma.org/



I'd love to hear more about it. Hopefully you'll be feeling better soon and can fill me in.


----------



## Hansie Bloeckmann (Jan 25, 2018)

cheddar cheese said:


> I dont know his name, but I like the Sniper guy from Saving Private Ryan. He kicks ass...


Barry Pepper- he was also one of the death row guards in "The Green Mile"--Don't know if he was/is a "Southpaw" as shown in the movie, handling the sniper Springfield 1903 (and in the final scenes, firing 7 rounds w/o reloading from the bell tower at the Germans below-- I also wonder how accurate the detachable scopes (he used 3 different ones in the course of that movie) and of course, the 1903, like the M-1 Garand, the M-1 carbine, were all designed for right handed shooters. When he had a scope on the 1903, he had to clear the tube with his left hand to operate the bolt. Still a great movie.


----------



## Hansie Bloeckmann (Jan 25, 2018)

Gnomey said:


> Finished watching the whole series on DVD (again) last week. I like all the characters but especially Winters, Speirs, Lipton and Guarnerre.


I agree 100%- the only part of that mini-series I question was Winters ordering Cpl. Leibgott (who was the unofficial interpreter-fluent in German) to escort 11 captured Germans back to Bn. HQ-and had Liebgott remove his ammo belt, unload the full clip from his Garand, and load only One Round in the chamber-in plain sight of the captured Germans. Putting one man at risk of being over-run by a greater number of the enemy. Especially risky if the Germans were Waffen SS troops-Was this just "Hollywood drama?" or realistic from actual combat history in the ETO-1944? Also, Captain Richard Spiers was said to have escorted some number of captured Germans-Spiers carrying a Thompson SMG, also a 1911-A-1 pistol- had them take a rest break, handed out an American cigarette to each German that wanted one, and while they were smoking, he emptied his SMG into the group, and killed them. Direct violation of the Geneva Convention?? If both these "scenarios" are true- how does a enlisted man (Liebgott) get restricted to 1 single round for his rifle, when a junior Officer can shoot to death unarmed soldiers who have surrendered? Anyone have any insight into this??


----------



## Glider (Jan 25, 2018)

Gnomey said:


> Richard Todd for me.


Has to be Richard Todd for realism. After all, not many actors had the chance to play themselves in a war film. In reality he was one of the officers involved in the capture of Pegasus Bridge and the fighting off of a number of counter attacks. In the film 'The Longest Day' he was offered the part of himself but turned it down for another part in the film.


----------



## PWR4360-59B (Jul 27, 2018)

Audie Murphy a true hero, and an actor.


----------

